# GeForce 8800 GT Alpha Dog Edition Driver Problem



## Itzl (Aug 14, 2008)

It seems that I have been having an issue with either my video card or motherboard.

It seems to occur when I download the 8 series card update of Nvidia's website and install it.

My display becomes very erratic and broken (see pictures)

Before Install:










After Install:











Before Install:










After Install:










Sincerely,
~Itzl


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Download the latest nVidia drivers (don't install yet).
Download Driver Cleaner and install (don't run yet): http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?id=745&file=7&evp=54e6f91e495111338e2171476965c5ed
Uninstall the nvidia drivers in Add and Remove Programs.
Restart in SAFE MODE (tap F8 on restart)
Use Driver Cleaner to clean up the old drivers.
Restart again in SAFE MODE.
Install the nVidia drivers you downloaded.
Restart normally.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

4 bit graphics is WAYYY too low. You may simply look in the drop down box, see if full color/256 color will hold..otherwise do as the shark said.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

magnethead said:


> 4 bit graphics is WAYYY too low. You may simply look in the drop down box, see if full color/256 color will hold..otherwise do as the shark said.


yeh, this is a driver corruption i think.


----------



## sata250 (Aug 12, 2008)

yea just do as bigfella said.. i think it happened because you did not clean the residual files that are left over when removing the old drivers.. this might have caused the corruption..


----------



## Techwsl (Aug 14, 2008)

Interesting, I just put an Asus 8800 gt 512mb card in. I have the exact same issue. I installed the drivers from the disk first and then tried the updated ones from the website. Same problem, I doubt that they both would be corrupted but anything is possible. I am going to try to update the motherboard next.

edit-I mean update the chipset drivers next


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Did you follow my instructions extactly?


----------



## Itzl (Aug 14, 2008)

When I am removing the driver current drives do I want to uninstall everything?

It asks if I want to remove all drivers or all drivers except display.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

bigfellla said:


> Did you follow my instructions extactly?


Remove all aspects of the driver (everything) - just follow the instructions exactly and you will be fine. I don't waste my time writing things for no reason. :wave:

Please let me know what you are doing (or done) when you write back (e.g. parts 1 - 4)


----------



## Itzl (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok I attempted a go of it and ended up with the same issue.
But...
I might have cleaned the wrong driver since when I did clean it I lost my Ethernet Drive and some other drives.

The driver I did clean was called Invidia.

There were others that I didn't quite know if they were it so I will post the names.

3dFX
NVidia (Removes Ethernet and some other drives which I thought were associated with my chipset_

nForce chipset
Nvidia WDM
SIS graphics


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Do a system restore to yesterday and let me know when you have done that and I'll walk you through it ok.


----------



## Itzl (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok I have it back to basically where it was yesterday.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Even if you think you have done some/all of this, please follow each step in order. The order here is quite important.


Shut down and make sure you graphics card has the correct power cabling connected (6 pin power from PSU). Also make sure that it is seated correctly.
Start your machine and enter the bios.
Ensure that onboard VGA is set to disable, and check that PCIe is set to enable for VGA (where applicable).
Restart.
Enter Windows and set a restore point.
Uninstall the nvidia drivers in Add and Remove Programs.
Restart in *SAFE MODE* (tap F8 on restart)
Use Driver Cleaner to clean up the old drivers (nVidia WDM).
Restart again in *SAFE MODE*.
Install the nVidia drivers you downloaded.
Restart normally.
Download PC Wizard from my sig and install it.
Run PC Wizard and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK.
Copy the text from that file into this thread, and indicate the status of your problem.

Please let me know how it goes, again, do each part in order and if it works for you set a restore point. If not, post the PC WIzard report and we can go from there. This will allow me to assess the compatiability of a PCIe 2.0 card (e.g. the 8800GT) with your motherboard and determine the chipset drivers if requried.

good luck.


----------

